# New doeling arrived -Spice



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

This is my girl that I struck a deal with that I will do the person's disbuddings, tattoo, and wethering next year in exchange for this doeling.

Her name is Spice (looks just like my Hazel) dark gold with some white spots and BLUE EYES. She is 3 months old - skittish - but doing well.



















And with her friend "dinner" - a 4 week old Sanaan wether that will be staying around for a short time - lol


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

She's GORGEOUS. Congrats!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

She's adorable! Congrats  Love "dinner" too. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison...she is a beauty and such a very healthy looking girl too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is really pretty.... :thumb:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I got to cuddle with Spice tonight  I love her!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all so much - I really like her - she is fitting in nicely. I started them on their vax and also their SMZ and Wormings..... I put A girl and Eorye in the stall and everyone seems to be doing well = Dinner is a 4 week old sanaan wether, and so it is going to be special trying to get him onto the bottle as he is wild as heck!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cutie, and she looks really nice to, congrats! :thumb:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

What a cutie! Love the color. My one doe purchase this year is just that color gold. We call her the little blonde bombshell


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you all so much - I really like her - she is fitting in nicely.


 Your very welcome.... glad the transition is going well.... :thumb:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

kiss her once for me.. she is awesome


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is a new pic of Spice from the other day out in the herd


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

She's sooo level! Love her


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

daylight makes those blue eyes pop


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is just adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Great trade! She's a beauty. Congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! I have been pretty fortunate in my trades. Just traded my second to last doe for sale for a little doeling that I am really excited about. I kept her cousin back from selling and don't regret it at all - so hopefully she will get the same genetics!


----------

